# 2005 Pathfinder mp3/6 cd bose stereo



## MIGHTYDAD (Jan 2, 2008)

Just bought this new ride and we really like it, but how the heck does the MP3 player work? I see nothing in the manual on it and I can't figure it out. Any help? Bose system MP3/ 6 disc changer. Usually I am pretty good and figuring this stuff out but now I am stumped on this one.


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

You can put MP3's on a CD and your stereo will play them. Do not make it a music CD though. Just create a data disk with the MP3's on it. You should be able to throw a few hundred songs on a disk. There should also be an AUX input for your MP3 player or iPod or what have you.

I haven't tried the MP3 functionality out but I'm sure it works just like everybody else's. The player should allow you to scroll through folders and all that jazz.

Good luck!


----------



## MIGHTYDAD (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I will try the data disk with mp3. I have yet to see an aux jack for my mp3 player. Any clue where it might be hiding?


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

MIGHTYDAD said:


> Thanks. I will try the data disk with mp3. I have yet to see an aux jack for my mp3 player. Any clue where it might be hiding?


there isn't one hiding because there isn't one on Pathfinders... that I know of.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

The '05 didn't have a input jack. You can get a PAC to hook one up. AAI-NIS2 is the number at Authorized dealer info.


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

*On the back*



NPath said:


> there isn't one hiding because there isn't one on Pathfinders... that I know of.


I believe this stereo supports DVD system for the rugrats in the back which means there should be an aux input on the back. The connector is proprietary though so you will need an adapter.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

There is an iPod adapter from Nissan... *here*.


----------



## altimasentra (Aug 12, 2009)

*mp3 connector for nissan altima*

Me too, I couldn't use it as there is no manual. So I did a search and I found ipod/mp3 connector here
This connector works for the Nissan models with a circular 8-PIN DIN socket connector on the back of their car stereo systems.
It gives really high quality sound as no quality is lost in transmitting the music from ipod to the car radio/cd system.


----------

